# Central Netted Dragon Hatchlings - Photos



## Shannon (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

Here are photos of some of my Central Netted Dragon (Ctenophorus nuchalis) hatchlings!
They were only a couple of weeks old here and too cute - enjoy.

(FYI - I won't be selling for a few months and even then not all. I will post photos of the individuals available on my website next year.)


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 15, 2008)

awwww they are adorable!
and once again the photography is incredible 

keep it up!


Nat


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Dec 15, 2008)

awwww I so love the netteds, just gorgeous!!
Great photo's again


----------



## andyscott (Dec 15, 2008)

More great pics Shannon.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## PhilK (Dec 15, 2008)

Your centrals are stunning! The pair that I got for free have SUCH dull coloring compared to yours. Are yours particularly well coloured or are mine just badly coloured?


----------



## Shannon (Dec 15, 2008)

It can be a number of things - good genes - yes, but they are usually more brilliant in colour when they're warm, relaxed or excited. They all can go very dull when scared, pre-shed and cold so maybe your guys are still getting used to you?

I have some new sub-adults who took a few weeks to show me their true colours! :lol:


----------



## XKiller (Dec 15, 2008)

there cool


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats on the hatchies. I love central netted dragons ive been on the hunt for some for a while.


----------



## ally_pup (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful Shannon, I have 6 cooking atm and more on the way. Its my first time hatching CND's so I hope all goes okay. They are my fav.
Ally


----------



## Rocket (Dec 15, 2008)

Shannon,
It seems I really did ask for it (you know what I'm on about). Absolutely beautiful babies you have there. No doubt, they will be just as stunning as they mature.

How many are still cooking?


----------



## dragonking (Dec 15, 2008)

there nice pics andd there so fat nice job i wish my ones will breed


----------



## Jewly (Dec 15, 2008)

There is nothing cutier than a sleeping baby netted.

Gorgeous photos!!


----------



## driftr (Dec 15, 2008)

lovely looking dragons and great photo skills


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful photos Shannon.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Rocket,

I currently have 8 hatchlings and 10 more cooking - five of which are due over the next week or so - it's a very busy time!! The female responsible is just about ready to lay again too - hopefully fertile.




Rocket said:


> Shannon,
> It seems I really did ask for it (you know what I'm on about). Absolutely beautiful babies you have there. No doubt, they will be just as stunning as they mature.
> 
> How many are still cooking?


----------

